# Go get em' Daddy



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I took my son hunting turkey today down on the Boulders. It was his first turkey hunt, and it was a action packed 3 hours. We rode a 4-wheeler up 5 miles to about 9,000 feet. We made our way to the "spot" right at first light. I put out a few calls to no response. We moved down the hill and I put out a few more calls, we got few different gobbles. I wanted to get a little closer and after moving about fifty yards we blew out a couple birds. I decide to circle way around where all the action was and try to get ahead of the birds. We had a lot of birds gobbling to our calls and it was not long til we had a couple jakes on our laps. They moved on and then we started to chit-chat with some hens for a while. It turned out the tom's had moved on a left us wondering what to do. I decided to go back to the 4-wheeler and try another spot. As we made our way on the trail we came over a big hill to a meadow. Right as the meadow came into view we caught a Tom up to no good, struttin' acting like he owned the place. It was like someone scratched the record, the party was over, bird started filing out of the meadow. This is when my boy said "go get em' Daddy". I grabbed my X-2 and ran through the trees trying to cut off the birds. I came around the side of the trees and the main group was to far out. There was this lone bird in range and just about crest the hill, it was now or never. Gun went bang, bird died and my son thinks I am really cool.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That sounds like a fun day, congrats on the bird.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That sounds like a awesome hunt there. Congrats on a nice bird. The smile on your sone face says it all. wtg north slope


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I love the Boulders. That's a nice bird and sounds like a great time with the boy!

Good on ya, and great photos.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

That's priceless.  I think you may have a huntin buddy for life. 8)


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

The pictures say it all  
X2 ? that the model of that fancy/fast new bow of yours  
Great story.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome North Slope! May you and your son have many more memory making days in the future!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job! Looks like a beautiful opener down there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, at least your son thinks you're cool...

Nice Jake dude!

Did better than me... I've had double pneumonia for a week. :evil:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats!


Poor kid looks just like his dad... -)O(-


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Well, at least your son thinks you're cool...
> 
> Nice Jake dude!
> 
> Did better than me... I've had double pneumonia for a week. :evil:


He has a 7 inch beard that is a Tom for a Utah bird, right? :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh ya, It looked a lot smaller in the pic. :mrgreen: 

Who's gonna mount it for ya? 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Oh ya, It looked a lot smaller in the pic. :mrgreen:
> 
> Who's gonna mount it for ya? 8)


I already took care of the taxidermy. I clipped off the beard, gave that to the boy and cut the fan off, done!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":10yelhho]Oh ya, It looked a lot smaller in the pic. :mrgreen:
> 
> Who's gonna mount it for ya? 8)


I already took care of the taxidermy. I clipped off the beard, gave that to the boy and cut the fan off, done! [/quote:10yelhho]

What did you do with those bared wing feathers? :?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I sent those feathers up to Idaho to get made into 2 inch vanes for the super turbo arrows. :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent post !!! 

Nice picture of little mini-north slope too, he sure looks like a happy man ...Congrats to both of you....  

I suspect you may have done a little bit of fishing while you where there ?? :?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> Excellent post !!!
> 
> Nice picture of little mini-north slope too, he sure looks like a happy man ...Congrats to both of you....
> 
> I suspect you may have done a little bit of fishing while you where there ?? :?


We were turkey hunting, I will be fishing the first of June down there. No really, I didn't have anytime, it was just down and back. I have to save my time for the bear hunt the first of May. 8)


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats North Slope! 

I have the Northern General tag, so I still have to wait a couple weeks. I am going to take my 5 year old daughter along with me. She is so excited to go. She asks me just about every day, if it is time to go yet!


----------

